# leg temors in duck?



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

One of the ducklings, about a month old has leg tremors whenever it gets up or sits down. Otherwise, the duckling is big, healthy active active. What can be causing the tremors? Both legs shake severely and not always, it comes and goes.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What kind of duck?

What protein level are you feeding them and do they free range?

The reason I'm asking is because my muscovy got really weak legs when I cut the protein back too early.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

They get Flock Raiser, free choice. Should I give him some tuna or cottage cheese to up the protein?

ETA- the duckling is a Khaki Campbell, appears to be a drake.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It shouldn't hurt to give him some tuna to see if that helps. Mine recovered within 4-5 days if I remember right.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you give him additional niacin? I've had good luck with Flock Raiser, but ducklings need more niacin than chickens for leg strength. I mix a handful of brewer's yeast into a large (qt) scoop of feed for ducklings. Sometimes I still get weak legs on fast growing ducklings (though a KC shouldn't grow like a Saxony for instance). 

You could add a bit of protein too, though I haven't had a need for that. What I have read leads me to believe that extra protein means faster growth and more need for niacin. I experimented a bit this summer with some of my ducklings and fed them a turkey/waterfowl grower/finisher that was supposed to have adequate niacin for ducklings. It is 22% protein. My biggest breed ducklings were slow to get started growing, then grew well, but had weak legs. I was disappointed. I even added brewer's yeast! 

I don't like to push growth in a laying breed, I want longevity. Some ducklings are weaker genetically too. I guess I don't have all the answers, I've still a lot to learn! It could be that tuna fish has other nutrients as or more useful then protein for the ducklings, I'm going to try that next time I raise some.


----------

